# Free Air Dried Steak great for prepper food storage



## gcarimi (Feb 10, 2021)

Post deleted.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Sure, I'll just give my name and personal address out to an internet stranger whose first post on the forum is trying to skirt advertisement rules.


----------



## gcarimi (Feb 10, 2021)

SGG said:


> Sure, I'll just give my name and personal address out to an internet stranger whose first post on the forum is trying to skirt advertisement rules.


 i'm not trying to skirt advertising rules I have a product that I would like feed back on, I am not trying to sell right now. You can call me on my direct office line if you wish to discuss what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You're right.... you're not _selling_ anything. You're *ADVERTISING.*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are there moderators watching over this joint? Sheesh!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Are there moderators watching over this joint? Sheesh!!


There used to be some good ones. :devil:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Can I have a cartons of the BY-PRODUCT

Jack Smeoff
146 seaman trail
Intercourse PA 16969


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> .....Intercourse PA 16969


You do realize Intercourse is just 2 miles from Paradise? And 7 miles from Fertility?

And 6 miles from Gap?


----------



## gcarimi (Feb 10, 2021)

How am I advertising... I didn't list a product or brand name? Just want feed back from the prepping community if this byproduct something that would be well received


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Are there moderators watching over this joint? Sheesh!!


Tough to get and *keep *good help these days.:devil:


----------



## gcarimi (Feb 10, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> Can I have a cartons of the BY-PRODUCT
> 
> Jack Smeoff
> 146 seaman trail
> Intercourse PA 16969


Is your mom okay me sending her product? Everyone knows her address


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

gcarimi said:


> How am I advertising... I didn't list a product or brand name? Just want feed back from the prepping community if this byproduct something that would be well received


Yeah, and this is our first day on the internet. 
It's been a very busy first day. Already, I've helped three prominent Africans get their money out of Africa. Now, I have the opportunity to help out someone who is trying to decide if he has a good product. My lucky first day on the interwebs!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

We may all have been born in the morning....... but not _this _morning. lain:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Original post deleted and PM sent.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If I owned a company like yours and was unaware of the rules and regulations on the site...and wanted people to trust what I have and who I am, I would have made my very first post to this forum something akin to:

Hello,
My name is such and such
I own a company called...such and such 
And we are located at such and such in such and such state
Our telephone number is such and such.

I have a product I think would be a hit with those in the prepper community and would like offer a free sample to those interested, in return for an honest review of the product.
It is such and such and made from such and such.

Please give me a call and I can explain more.
Thanks.

But, since advertising is not allowed, it would be a moot point.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

*advertising*
ad·ver·tiz·ing
[ ad-ver-tahy-zing ]
Noun.
_the act or practice of calling public attention to one's product, service, need, etc._


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> There used to be some good ones. :devil:


But now your stuck with us :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> But now your stuck with us :vs_lol:


You are. You're. You're stuck with us.

I hereby crown myself Grammar Patrol. :tango_face_grin:

There's no pay for it, so it's liking being a moderator! :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> You are. You're. You're stuck with us.
> 
> I hereby crown myself Grammar Patrol. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> There's no pay for it, so it's liking being a moderator! :vs_laugh:


Busted. I wasn't paying attention. And no wonder, I don't have enough money to pay attention so I took a new job just to find out the pay sucks here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Busted. I wasn't paying attention. And no wonder, I don't have enough money to pay attention so I took a new job just to find out the pay sucks here.


There's the key to the liquor cabinet, though. @Cricket took mine. Did she give it to you?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> You are. You're. You're stuck with us.
> 
> I hereby crown myself Grammar Patrol. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> There's no pay for it, so it's liking being a moderator! :vs_laugh:


So are you going to slam me if I start making post's where every word that end's with an 's will have an apostrophe?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So are you going to slam me if I start making post's where every word that end's with an 's will have an apostrophe?


No. I specialize in_ your/you're_ and _that_ when _who_ is proper.

I think I'll have to recruit a team to help with this endeavor.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> No. I specialize in_ your/you're_ and _that_ when _who_ is proper.
> 
> I think I'll have to recruit a team to help with this endeavor.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> There's the key to the liquor cabinet, though. @Cricket took mine. Did she give it to you?


No hurry on that, I don't drink much. Though I did forget that this job can drive one to drinkin.

Though I gotta tell ya, I'm on another forum that is mostly religious folks. Being a mod there (and thankfully I'm not) is three times harder. The complaining there and slamming the mods is sooo much worse. One guy here that pops in and out IS a mod there and boy do I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

gcarimi said:


> How am I advertising... I didn't list a product or brand name? Just want feed back from the prepping community if this byproduct something that would be well received


Why don't you simply describe the product about which you seek feedback?

(Dang, I re-read the sentence that I wrote above, and who the fark talks like that shit^^^^^):vs_mad:
@Denton need a ruling over here!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Why don't you simply describe the product about which you seek feedback?
> 
> (Dang, I re-read the sentence that I wrote above, and who the fark talks like that shit^^^^^):vs_mad:
> @Denton need a ruling over here!


Post edited at the wishes of Slippy.

All hail Slippy, hater of DICK Shelby.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Remove the "that" and you will appear very learned.


Done.

Now would you please remover the "that"?

Theretofore, you will appear easily manipulated, for which you are not...:vs_smirk:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn. Tough crowd.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Damn. Tough crowd.


Exactly what I told the new guy in my PM.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I got a silly question: What is a 'byproduct steak'? I mean, is it made with lips and assholes?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I got a silly question: What is a 'byproduct steak'? I mean, is it made with lips and assholes?


I wouldn't hold your breath while waiting for a response. He didn't receive a warm welcome so I imagine he he peddling his product elsewhere.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath while waiting for a response. He didn't receive a warm welcome so I imagine he he peddling his product elsewhere.


I finally was able to get online.
The person in question will be unable to issue a response for a long time.:devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I finally was able to get online.
> The person in question will be unable to issue a response for a long time.:devil:


Oh, you devious old man, you! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So............. username gcarimi is slowly reaching room temperature?


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Even if someone is giving me something free, I don’t think I would accept a byproduct. 

Only exception might be manure for the garden.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it green? 


Let’s see who gets that one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Is it green?
> 
> Let's see who gets that one.


Probably. This could be the beginning.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

gcarimi said:


> Is your mom okay me sending her product? Everyone knows her address


Here is my Mom's address, you low life scum sucking moron


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a free tube steak if anyone is interested. It comes air dried but you might want to moisten it up first.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I have a free tube steak if anyone is interested. It comes air dried but you might want to moisten it up first.


You are a sick son-of-a-bitch, but I like ya! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I have a free tube steak if anyone is interested. It comes air dried but you might want to moisten it up first.


Anyone?

Oh my......:devil:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I have a free tube steak if anyone is interested. It comes air dried but you might want to moisten it up first.


Did you finally sell that one eyed trouser trout?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> Did you finally sell that one eyed trouser trout?


I just let someone try it out and I take it right back.


----------

